# Public transport - okay for 11 yr old boy?



## kapilok (Jun 19, 2013)

Hi,

Is it okay for an 11 yr old boy to travel by the public transport in Singapore?
Do the kids usually do this?

Thanks,
Kapil


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

Of course. Why not?


----------



## kapilok (Jun 19, 2013)

beppi said:


> Of course. Why not?


I'm from India. Its not safe here (depending upon the city) and we dont encourage children travelling alone before 14 yrs.


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

It's up to you!


----------



## ani_india (Aug 28, 2012)

kapilok said:


> I'm from India. Its not safe here (depending upon the city) and we dont encourage children travelling alone before 14 yrs.


Its Singapore, not India 
Honestly speaking, public transport is not safe in india for any age, any sex, any race in any city ...during any time in the day 
Just personal experience (not to be taken on face value) ...

Coming back to the topic... Public transport is quite reliable & safe for all..


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

to add, it is common to see drunk girls taking a taxi at 3 am fully confident nothing will happen to them, and should something happen, the swift tracing of the culprit and the swifter meting out of justice in the form of painful caning serves as a strong deterrent

for kids, same ... almost all busses have CC TV and should anybody try to be funny with the kid.. the infamous rotan isnt far away ... 

and kids above 10 confidently take transport alone, as long as they can communicate properly in English ... 

as beppi says, up to you to believe it, and stop comparing with India (your words, not mine)


----------



## kapilok (Jun 19, 2013)

thanks. this helps.


----------



## DesmondHalley (May 8, 2014)

My kid does that everyday. No problems here


----------



## Duyen2507 (May 13, 2014)

The public transport in Sing is really really good. I been here 3 years ago and was very surprise abt the safety of the transport


----------



## nchahal (May 14, 2014)

No problem at all.


----------

